# Dog Shaming



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Love this! The Dexter one is priceless

The Best of Dog Shaming - Part 22 (21 pics) | FB TroublemakersFB Troublemakers


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Haaaa! Loved the one signed Piper and the little Pom had me cracking up! What a wonderful way to start the day.

PS - Wouldn't want to have come home to the dog who ate the couch!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Those are so funny-thanks!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Those are truly wonderful! I love dog shaming photos generally, but these were especially endearing. Thank you for posting them. I think my favorite was the dog who had "decapitated
'The Patron Saint of Animals'". Seeing the dog next to the headless statue of St. Francis, looking genuinely guilty, was priceless!


NewfieMom


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> I think my favorite was the dog who had "decapitated
> 'The Patron Saint of Animals'". Seeing the dog next to the headless statue of St. Francis, looking genuinely guilty, was priceless!
> 
> That is the dog called Dexter. Are you familiar with the TV series called Dexter? He is a serial killer (that you have to love).
> ...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

lhowemt said:


> The Best of Dog Shaming - Part 22 (21 pics) | FB TroublemakersFB Troublemakers


One good turn deserves another. I am returning lhowent's favor of posting those wonderful dog shaming photos!

Golden Retriever Shaming...Golden Shaming

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks NewfieMom, the Golden Shaming are hilariious.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks NewfieMom, the Golden Shaming are hilariious.


Thank you for your endless support, CAROLINA MOM! Did you happen to read the letter from the principal that one of the Goldens brought home? I didn't at first, because it meant enlarging the screen and bending down, but to me it was worth it. It was clearly an actual letter sent by the principal of a local school to the dog's owners and it was delightful!

Hugs,
NewfieMom


----------

